# Can I Tow This Without Any Problems?



## Bign (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm looking at a 26rs. I was wondering if i would have any problems towing it with a Silverado 1500 4x4 extended cab with a 5.3L engine.

Thanks,


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Length wise, you are probably at the limit for a 1/2 ton truck, but it should work with a good sway control system. Check to make sure you have at least 800-1000 lbs of available payload in the truck once you include all passengers and gear. This should account for the trailer tounge weight. Now you need to calculate to ensure the GVW of the trailer and the weight of the fully loaded truck is below the GCWR of the truck.

Finally, I'll let driver's of these trucks comment on the performance.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

It should be alright with a good WD hitch. May struggle up hills, but if your willing to stay around 60 mph (40-45 uphill), you should be fine


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

What is your axle ratio? Did it come with a Tow Package (both of those will make a good difference in the answer)

I had a 23RS pulled by a 2005 Silverado 5.3 w/ 3.73 and a hefty Tow Package.... trailer pulled fine -- I just got tired of all the darn gear changing - third to OD to third to OD ...aaaggghhhh!!! ... and on the hills -- well i slowed traffic behind me down pretty good....

after a few years of doing this i finally decided that i would just get a larger truck.... (and man i wished I had done that years ago)


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I pull a 26RKS with my GMC 4x4 1500 CC 5.3/3.73 with HD tow package. I never run in OD, just in 3rd with trailer mode on. I installed the Firestone airbags in lieu of a WD hitch (What a nice ride!). Only time I slow down is on some of the 7% grades in the mountains. I just drop back to 1st, and climb on up the hill at 3000 rpm. That way nothing gets hot, engine or tranny. I still pass a few 18 wheelers on the way up. Most of the roads are 4 lane, so I do not hold up traffic. The ones that are not are usually so curvy, you could not go much over 30 anyway!

Downhill is never a problem as the Prodigy brake controller works wonderfully. Of course, you have to know how to use engine braking along with intermittent braking to not overheat anything. But that is true of any rig going down a steep grade. Even a car.

Wind has never been an issue with me. I hear some here complaining about it, but I have been in some 30 to 40 mph gusts in thunderstorms, and just feel a little nudge, which the truck easily handles. If the wind is any higher, I am Parked! Of course, I do not tow at 80 mph either! I find my best mileage is around 60 to 62 mph, so that is where I usually tow. I get around 10.8 to 11 mpg with the rig.

I will say I am at the limit of length of what I will tow with the truck. If I went to say a 30 footer, I would have a 2500 or 3500 long bed hooked to it. But then If I went to that length, It would also be a fifth wheel, which would also make towing a rig that length much easier.

C


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Should be ok with a good w/d + anti sway system. Won't win any races and you might find yourself wishing for more power. I wouldn't pull anything larger than that. What y/m is that Chevy and is it a 1500HD?

-CC


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi,

Not sure if you saw this or not, but this is a recent thread about a simular situation as yours. The weight of the two trailers is roughly the same.

Towing....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> What is your axle ratio? Did it come with a Tow Package (both of those will make a good difference in the answer)
> 
> I had a 23RS pulled by a 2005 Silverado 5.3 w/ 3.73 and a hefty Tow Package.... trailer pulled fine -- I just got tired of all the darn gear changing - third to OD to third to OD ...aaaggghhhh!!! ... and on the hills -- well i slowed traffic behind me down pretty good....
> 
> _*after a few years of doing this i finally decided that i would just get a larger truck.... (and man i wished I had done that years ago)*_


Of course the bigger trailer helped slow thing back down, right?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure if you saw this or not, but this is a recent thread about a simular situation as yours. The weight of the two trailers is roughly the same.
> 
> Towing....


I guess he needed a second opinion??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> What is your axle ratio? Did it come with a Tow Package (both of those will make a good difference in the answer)
> 
> I had a 23RS pulled by a 2005 Silverado 5.3 w/ 3.73 and a hefty Tow Package.... trailer pulled fine -- I just got tired of all the darn gear changing - third to OD to third to OD ...aaaggghhhh!!! ... and on the hills -- well i slowed traffic behind me down pretty good....
> 
> _*after a few years of doing this i finally decided that i would just get a larger truck.... (and man i wished I had done that years ago)*_


Of course the bigger trailer helped slow thing back down, right?








[/quote]

...so now he needs an even BIGGER Truck?


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Length wise, you are probably at the limit for a 1/2 ton truck, but it should work with a good sway control system. Check to make sure you have at least 800-1000 lbs of available payload in the truck once you include all passengers and gear. This should account for the trailer tounge weight. Now you need to calculate to ensure the GVW of the trailer and the weight of the fully loaded truck is below the GCWR of the truck.
> 
> Finally, I'll let driver's of these trucks comment on the performance.


I don't understand what length has to do with it? What would be the differnece if the trailer weighed the same yet was 32 feet? I pulled a 30' trailer with a 1/2 ton for almost 2 years with no sway what so ever. My problem was tongue weight not length. I have heard SUV owners talk about the length issue but I have never seen it personally.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

malibutay said:


> Length wise, you are probably at the limit for a 1/2 ton truck, but it should work with a good sway control system. Check to make sure you have at least 800-1000 lbs of available payload in the truck once you include all passengers and gear. This should account for the trailer tounge weight. Now you need to calculate to ensure the GVW of the trailer and the weight of the fully loaded truck is below the GCWR of the truck.
> 
> Finally, I'll let driver's of these trucks comment on the performance.


I don't understand what length has to do with it? What would be the differnece if the trailer weighed the same yet was 32 feet? I pulled a 30' trailer with a 1/2 ton for almost 2 years with no sway what so ever. My problem was tongue weight not length. I have heard SUV owners talk about the length issue but I have never seen it personally.
[/quote]

The short wheelbase does not cause sway, but can be a hamper to controlling it. If your 1/2 ton was a truck, you had adequate wheelbase for your trailer.

I also pulled a 30ft 28BHS with a Tahoe and didn't have many problems with sway, but the one time it was caused by a Semi rolling by, it was more pronounced and took longer to get under control than if I would have had a longer wheelbase.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I pulled my original 29BHS with an 2005 chevy CC 4x4 with e 5.3 ans a 3.42 rear. pulled great on flats but really struggled on the hills. ended up trading for a 06 2500hd diesel and then to a 5'er.


----------

